# Cause of the huge fires in Colorado and other states!



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

Economic Warfare.

UNREAL!!!! the likely cause of the 346 homes lost
in the Waldo Canyon fire in Colorado
Springs........and now 510 homes in Black Forest
at Monument, 12 miles north of Colorado Springs,
Hope you will see fit to listen to this....It's
downright scary!

This is very interesting and worth the time to hear.
FIRE WARFARE - This is major crime running unchecked.

This is why they waited so long to tell us what
started the Waldo Canyon fire in Colorado. The
public still has not been told what was used to
start the fire. Worth the time to watch


----------

